# PAL Super Bike!



## phib (Oct 27, 2010)

Just posted to share. You dont see too many, and its my new baby girls restoration project for me


----------



## Tidewater (Oct 28, 2010)

phib, congratulations on the new baby girl! My baby girl graduates from HS this year. Time goes by way too fast. 
Very cool trike.


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 28, 2010)

Trike still looks pretty good in the unrestored state. It should really look great all restored and looking like new again. Wish I had done that for our little girl years ago. She had to do with a new model not made nearly as nice as these older trikes. We did have an older Midwest trike by the time our son came along a few years later and he took to it right away.

Dave


----------



## john44 (Nov 3, 2010)

I also have a PAL superbike.It was given to me 61 yrs ago on my 2nd birthday.I think mine is a smaller version with no front fender.I would like to restore mine and give it to my grandson.The front wheel on mine is bent and it needs tires.If anyone could give me any clues about how to find parts I would really appreciate it


----------

